# RIP Orlie Coca



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I JUST HEARD HE PASSED AWAY THIS MORING RIP TO A LEGEND MAY GOD BLESS HIM AND HIS WHOL FAMILY


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

legend


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

helped pave the way


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

RIP below is a link to those who don't know.

http://www.convictedartist.com/orlies_lowriding_magazine.html


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

RIP to a great lowriding legend, best regards to his family...


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

R.I.P. Orlie


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Orlie that was off the 91freeway


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

jjfrom713 said:


> Orlie that was off the 91freeway


Ride In Peace OG


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

RIP


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Rip


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> RIP below is a link to those who don't know.
> 
> http://www.convictedartist.com/orlies_lowriding_magazine.html


 :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GODFATHER OF HYDRAULICS


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

He apprenticed some of the best there is. 

R.I.P. :{


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Sad day indeed


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Sad day for lowriding.


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

RIP for a legend of lowriding!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

R.I.P. Orlie...


----------



## el-uno (May 3, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I JUST HEARD HE PASSED AWAY THIS MORING RIP TO A LEGEND MAY GOD BLESS HIM AND HIS WHOL FAMILY


Rest in peace Orlie our prayers go out to his family.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

R i p


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> Ride In Peace OG


:angel::angel:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:angel: RIP


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

just saw the man last month wow...


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

RIP true Og


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Will be truly missed. R I P Orlie meetups at Dennys won't be the same


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RIP BIG HOMIE ....


----------



## V.P 88caddi (Jan 16, 2012)

R.I.P to the real "GOD FATHER" OF LOWRIDING, ORLIE CUT MY FIRST CAR IN 1988...RIDE IN PEACE!!!


187PURE said:


> View attachment 583436


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

R.I.P. God bless you man and your family I remember reading the magazine when I couldnt find Lowrider mag in the early 90's in Northeast Texas. I still have em too...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

187PURE said:


> View attachment 583436


R.I.P


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Look what I just found.. I still had his old business card in my business card contacts folder.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Descance in paz OG


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

R.I.P



187PURE said:


> View attachment 583436


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

R.I.P. to one of the founders of this Lowrider culture


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

Orlie is a true legend. He helped bring back LRM back in the day. This is a major loss to the Lowrider community. 
This loss is right up there with Gary May, Zues, Walt, Mario Gomez and Jessie Valdez.
RIDE IN PEACE!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

R.I.P ORLIE:angel:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

R.I.P......


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

RIP Orlie!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RIDE IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

R.I.P to a legend


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE! :tears:


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

bought my first set up from him in the mid 80's. true lowrider legend!!


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

:angel: RIP, true legend!!


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

REST IN PEACE ORLIE, HE SOLD ME MY FIRST SET OF DAYTONS IN 1988 :angel:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

cut my first lowrider paint and wheels with anthony from homies back in the 80s show me the way stayed in contact RIP dear friend koolaid :angel: will be missed


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

rip orlie true legend this man was the teacher to many


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Sad seeing some of these legends pass on.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

187PURE said:


> View attachment 583436


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> Ride In Peace OG


:thumbsup:


----------



## albertm505 (Jun 26, 2012)

R.I.P prayers to the familia


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

I have had the Pleasure of meeting this Legend-Thats what he is-
He had many haters but overall the facts Remain. 


Credit goes to where Credits deserved.


I must ask, why Isnt he In the HALL OF FAME, ALONG WITH THESE OTHER VETERANS?...


The Lowriding Community & those that Respect you will never forget you!



R.I.P O.G.Rider Orlie-


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

i used to live a few blocks away from his shop, when he was on artesia/paramount back in late 80's. that shop was always fully of cars. loved driving by just to see what he had there. it was a one stop shop.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_ R.I.P to a true O.G in the game. Always had a great time visiting Orlie. Ride in peace Orlie._


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rip


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Update everyone ,Orlies family would like to have a Cruz on Saturday at 1:00 pm at Orlies shop 335 n. 25 th ave 85009 and Cruz to a hall thay are getting where thay would like to thank everyone friends family etc. Thay will have food and drinks . Spread the word ,Gracias.


Orlies, viewing will be on Sunday at 2:00 pm at Greenwood cemetery on 27 th ave between vanburen and mcdowell .


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## AmandaRoble (Dec 20, 2012)

*ORLIE COCA TRIBUTE*

http://www.facebook.com/groups/OrlieCocatribute 

"GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN" :angel:


If you live in the Phoenix Area click link to find out Tribute information.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:angel: rip big homie


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

ORLIE, WAS THE MAN!!!
MANY FOND MEMORIES OVER AT HIS SHOP !!!
RIP.....:bowrofl:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> [
> 
> :angel:Seems now that he is gone LRM will bring him up once more and make seem there was no drama going on with them. Why wait so long. :bangheadam you LRM


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

rip


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

When I was a kid my friends dad took us over to do some "window-shopping" at his shop back in 88 or 89 ish, I remember being amazed at all the lolo's sitting in the parking lot.

RIP to a legend. Hope he is up there with my pops.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today!










__I talked to the the familia and they want people to know the Cruise ends at Mr Lucky"s 3660 Grand Ave.
There will be a dinner at 5pm and the whole thing ends at 12 midnight. If you cant make the cruise please come out and enjoy dinner and check out all the Lowriders. uffin:

I found this Teaser Video of a Interview with Orlies but i could'nt find the Interview.:dunno:





_


----------



## QuickCad (Dec 8, 2012)

RIP Mr. Coca


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes a link to all the pic's and video coming from what the familia is calling the "Orlie Coca Tribute". Plus its where you can post up anything Orilies! uffin:

__http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/354515-orlies-fest.html_


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Ride In Peace Orlie.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*RIP Orlie from DEL TORO HYDROS*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i took this vid with my phone, its about 1/10th of the cars that were there


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> i took this vid with my phone, its about 1/10th of the cars that were there


now thats how you send a legend home! R.I.P!


----------



## wolfy-2503 (Feb 16, 2010)

Orlie r.i.p


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

RIP...................:angel:


----------



## RappersDelight (May 18, 2012)

:angel: r . i .p


----------

